# Feria de Malaga



## coldhater 1 (Jul 28, 2010)

Info please re Feria de Malaga or things to do in Torremolinos 
8th - 17th August for 3 girls (18) based in the Malaga end of Torremolinos


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

coldhater 1 said:


> Info please re Feria de Malaga or things to do in Torremolinos
> 8th - 17th August for 3 girls (18) based in the Malaga end of Torremolinos


Feria de Mlaga 2010
The feria seems to be 15-23 August this year. I wouldn't personally recommend the evening in the fairground for your girls. Head for the centre of Malaga around Calle Larios during the daytime. Its not to be missed, and you'll have a great time. I wouldn't plan to get the train in as it is full before it leaves Fuengirola, but fine for getting back home.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

My kids when they were in their teens, (speaking Spanish fluently), used to go with friends, catch the last train from Fuengirola and the the first train back from Malaga in the morning, then sleep all day!, and I would not worry about them. That, I think sums up the difference between the UK and Spain. Regards Rob


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

rjnpenang said:


> My kids when they were in their teens, (speaking Spanish fluently), used to go with friends, catch the last train from Fuengirola and the the first train back from Malaga in the morning, then sleep all day!, and I would not worry about them. That, I think sums up the difference between the UK and Spain. Regards Rob


I had assumed that the girls were holidaying here, and therefore wouldn't feel comfortable doing the whole night feria thing. Yes, my teenage son can come and go at all hours with his friends, but even they prefer the day for the atmosphere, sights and sounds...


----------



## Expat_Family (Oct 1, 2009)

Here you can find the complete programme of the Feria de Malaga:
Programa oficial de actividades de la Feria de Málaga 2010. SUR.es

It starts today with Fireworks and the Miguel Bose concert.

Some of the trendiest beach bars "to party" late night (starting at around 1 am: "Cafe Del Sol" and "On Beach" both located at Los Alamos Beach in Torremolinos (Malaga end of Torremolinos). Great, trendy and stylished locations. Many locals.


----------

